# Chatfield



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Did anybody see anything happen at Chatfield this afternoon (Friday)? My wife drove by and saw a group of cyclists and emergency vehicles. I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_11862563


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Barry Gutierrez, the former colleague they quoted in the story, is an old friend of mine (almost 20 years). I found out about this on his Facebook page and have been following it since, but I haven't found out any details of the accident. From what I've read, he was wearing a helmet, which cracked in half on impact, but didn't have any brain trauma.

They created a FB group for him.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Passed away*

Rocky writer James Meadow dies

James Meadow, a longtime Rocky Mountain News reporter known for his precise writing and ready smile, died Sunday afternoon after suffering serious injuries in a bicycle accident.

Meadow is survived by his wife, Julie, daughter, Myranda and many colleagues in Denver journalism. 

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_11868526


Not much info, ironically, for a reporter's death.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

First off, my prayers go out to the Meadows family and friends.

On the news last night they had a brief "memory" story for James Meadows. All they really said concerning the cause of death was that he died as a result of a bicycle accident at Chatfield. I think it would be beneficial to the cycling community if someone who was there (or knows) could post how the accident happened. As many of us ride through Chatfield on a frequent basis, any information to avoid a similar accident in the future would certainly be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is another article regarding the accident. They mention in the article that he had a heart attack.

http://cbs4denver.com/local/James.Meadow.Rocky.2.953774.html


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Damn. Thanks for the links.


----------

